

C Average - The American Dream? - shrikant
http://abstrusegoose.com/256

======
spamizbad
This comic touches on something that's been bugging me lately: perhaps middle-
class wage stagnation can be partially attributed to readily available
consumer credit (credit cards, mortgages, financing for all big ticket items,
etc).

It feels like easy credit removes much of the incentive to push yourself to
earn more money. You can live the life you want to live (temporarily) through
financing, and deal with the fallout later. I know several people who live
like this - their career trajectory closely follows when they've reached their
"limit" and have teetered on bankruptcy.

------
PopScreenTeam
Woot! American dream.... so so sad. Too many people are living life like this,
not fun at all.

